# Advice on new machine build using AMD 5950x



## composingkeys (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I finally was able to obtain an 5950x and now need to figure out the rest of the components to make a great machine. I've always had an intel so some advice/insight on what to get would be great. The main objective is making a quiet machine that also allows some overclocking and is also stable. I'm hoping to not have something giving bad DPC latency as I know that can cause issues so I know the right motherboard matters there too.

I have a 2080 Nvidia GPU already from another machine I plan to put in this new machine but am wondering on the best Motherboard, type of ram for 128 GB that will best utilize the CPU. I think the Noctua NH-D15 chromax.Black looks like a good CPU Cooler for cooling and quiet. I had a 750 PSU but that was for my older 5960x intel machine which I think with AMD being a lot more cores probably will need a bit more juice especially if I end up upgrading GPU later on so maybe 1,000 PSU is better? I plan to move over my 8 drives to this machine as well which are SATA based but I may eventually get NVME based SSD a bit in the rig. I mm not currently using Thunderbolt but RME Babyface Pro for USB so Thunderbolt isn't really a requirement.

I'm assuming a full tower would be best for quiet and airflow as well as getting around in the case without being cramped together. Any suggestions there?

Any insight would be very much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 18, 2021)

I build a 5950x PC in January.
This is my part list. 





5950x PC







uk.pcpartpicker.com




I have a NH-D15s, cause I was worried about the size. It only perform marginally worse than NH-D15.
It's worth noting that GFX card and 1 x MX500 and HDD is from previous PC.
Complete build has cost me around £1500.

You might want to get the 3600 RAM instead, if you plan to overclock. I just went with the 3200 as I got the sticks dead cheap.

I also got a Babyface Pro just a few days ago.

I hardly ever record so noise wasn't the main concern for me. My preferred case was out of stock everywhere, so went with a basic but good one.
You might want to consider Be quiet Pure base 500x, or one of their higher end models if budget allows.

In terms of overclocking, I'm waiting for ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.1 which will be released to the public in May. Should make the whole process a walk in the park.
More info here... https://www.patreon.com/1usmus


----------



## Solarsentinel (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi,
I suggest you an GIGABYTE X570 motherboard (Aorus pro or master) or an Asus X570 TUF which both have excellent VRM and are very quiet wih offering a lot of options (2 nvme SSD, 128 go of RAM, a good number of usb ports, etc...). It will fit nice with a 5950X and a Noctua NHD15.

For noise proofing the noctua is really good. For a case, i suggest you the last Fractal Design Define R7 which is really quiet, and you can add more fans with noctua fans case or silent wings by Be Quiet.

You have already a good GPU and some hard drives. Choose at least good RAM like Crucial ballistix memory 3200 or 3600 mhz, and you can keep your 750W PSU for sure it will be fine. If you are afraid to be limited you can try a 850W instead.
But if you plan to change your graphic card with a RTX 3080 or 3090, you can go up with a 1000W psu instead. (these new GPU are energy consuming).
And for silence i recommand the Asus "strix" series of GPU, they are the most silent, and Seasonic Focus series for quiet psu.


----------



## lychee (Apr 18, 2021)

I hope the author doesn't mind me, but I take this thread to explain my case.
I just bought a Ryzen 9 5900x after waiting a long time for availability and especially a decent price (although it hurts to have paid around 80 € more than the normal price).
I am also looking for advice for the rest of the configuration, but I would particularly like to know if there are motherboards with graphics cards directly integrated on them?
I use on my current machine the GPU integrated in my processor (Core I7 4790k), but the Ryzen does not have one.
While waiting to be able to buy me a real decent graphics card (when the prices will also become reasonable), I wanted to know if there is this kind of motherboard to troubleshoot during this time?
Or at worst a super cheap graphics card, but still with a bit of power?


----------



## soothingpanic (Apr 18, 2021)

lychee said:


> I hope the author doesn't mind me, but I take this thread to explain my case.
> I just bought a Ryzen 9 5900x after waiting a long time for availability and especially a decent price (although it hurts to have paid around 80 € more than the normal price).
> I am also looking for advice for the rest of the configuration, but I would particularly like to know if there are motherboards with graphics cards directly integrated on them?
> I use on my current machine the GPU integrated in my processor (Core I7 4790k), but the Ryzen does not have one.
> ...


Asrock Rack 
X570D4U-2L2T​
I’m using the above which has integrated graphics and built in 10gbe ethernet.


----------



## lychee (Apr 18, 2021)

soothingpanic said:


> Asrock Rack
> X570D4U-2L2T​
> I’m using the above which has integrated graphics and built in 10gbe ethernet.


Oops, I forgot to specify in ATX format, but thanks anyway for the quick response.


----------



## composingkeys (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks everyone for some suggestions!

I decided to go with the ASUS Rog STRIX X570-e since it supports 8 Sata Ports and gives NVME as well. I hope it works well for Audio. I also went with the Crucial Ballistix 3600 128 GB RAM.

Regarding Power supplies, I hear the Corsair is a great one. I think I will opt for the 1000 Watt but it seems they are selling much higher than normal (seeing this on quite a bit of components which is frustrating). Are there any other alternatives that would also be good for quiet/low noise?

Would love some more input on cases. The Fractal Define 7 case mentioned looks pretty good though from what I read, the case gets hot so you have to open up the front door of the case. How does the Fractal Meshify 2 or Meshify 2 XL compare? It seems those have better airflow and you can dial down the fan noise to be quiet to be about what the Fractal Define 7 is.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 19, 2021)

composingkeys said:


> Thanks everyone for some suggestions!
> 
> I decided to go with the ASUS Rog STRIX X570-e since it supports 8 Sata Ports and gives NVME as well. I hope it works well for Audio. I also went with the Crucial Ballistix 3600 128 GB RAM.
> 
> ...


Maybe have a look here.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2021)

composingkeys said:


> Thanks everyone for some suggestions!
> 
> I decided to go with the ASUS Rog STRIX X570-e since it supports 8 Sata Ports and gives NVME as well. I hope it works well for Audio. I also went with the Crucial Ballistix 3600 128 GB RAM.


where did you find stock of the ballistix 3600 ?


----------



## Pictus (Apr 19, 2021)

composingkeys said:


> Thanks everyone for some suggestions!
> 
> I decided to go with the ASUS Rog STRIX X570-e since it supports 8 Sata Ports and gives NVME as well. I hope it works well for Audio. I also went with the Crucial Ballistix 3600 128 GB RAM.
> 
> ...


For PSU








Best Power Supplies 2022


These PSUs offer the best reliability, performance and protection for your system and its components.




www.tomshardware.com













TechPowerUp







www.techpowerup.com





Lower temperature or less noise...
With the Fractal 7 XL you have another layer of control by open the front door.
You can improve any case TMP/noise by adding/changing the fans for better ones.
More fans at lower RPM is better.

Get the Fractal 7 XL or Fractal Meshify 2 XL




Change the 140mm fans to Artic P14 or Artic P14 PST(Y cable), place 3 in the front
2 in the top, 1 in the back. The Artic have economic 5 pack, great price.





Choose A Case Fan







pcpartpicker.com









With such a big case I would go for a 420mm AIO placed in the top of the case for
less noise and lower temperatures.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 19, 2021)

lychee said:


> I hope the author doesn't mind me, but I take this thread to explain my case.
> I just bought a Ryzen 9 5900x after waiting a long time for availability and especially a decent price (although it hurts to have paid around 80 € more than the normal price).
> I am also looking for advice for the rest of the configuration, but I would particularly like to know if there are motherboards with graphics cards directly integrated on them?
> I use on my current machine the GPU integrated in my processor (Core I7 4790k), but the Ryzen does not have one.
> ...











Intel, Nvidia, TSMC execs agree: Chip shortage could last into 2023


Companies reeling from natural disasters and massive demand from OEMs, consumers.




arstechnica.com




The prices will be decent in 2022/23 I guess... :(
You can get a passive one for £75.46





MSI GeForce GT 1030 2 GB Video Card







uk.pcpartpicker.com




Or a stronger semi-passive for £207.93+





Asus GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4 GB CERBERUS Video Card







uk.pcpartpicker.com





What country, need thunderbolt, discs and sizes, how much money to spent?

BTW, do not forget the tweaks





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------



## composingkeys (Apr 19, 2021)

easyrider said:


> where did you find stock of the ballistix 3600 ?


I ordered it on Amazon. It looks to be delayed for about 5 days but that was soon enough for me.


----------

